#ubuntu-sv 2011-03-15
<alexander00> Buen Dia Srs Podria alguien ayudarme.... Necesito informacion sobre como crear un centro de computo con estaciones de trabajo sin disco duro? alguien podria facilitarme esa informacion los requerimientos de hardware y software que nesecito Muchas Gracias
#ubuntu-sv 2012-03-14
<onix> hola  a todos..
#ubuntu-sv 2012-03-18
<pablo_> buenas noches a todos...
#ubuntu-sv 2014-03-10
<b-real> buenas
<b-real> tardes
